# Need a place to live. Would you guys mind helping?



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody up for house hunting?... Hmmm, I should have put the location in the title. Polly would help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Nobody? I dont blame ya, house hunting sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe you should contact a Realtor in the area that you are thinking of living. They might be able to find you a rental.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^oh yeah, we have been doing that too.
I was just kinda wondering if anyone knew of a place, or has seen places when doing their own searches and stuff.

I just thought that maybe if I help my parents, I will be able to see my horses sometime in the near future.

Thanks for your post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I live in Northern Virginia and commute everyday to DC. My husband and I got a realtor to find the condo I am living in right now. 

I'm not sure what your budget is, but you aren't likely to find alot (let alone anything cheap) of horse property in Fairfax or Arlington counties. The horse properties I have been seeing are all far west or south. Prince William County or Loudoun County would be the first place I would look for horse properties. The further away from DC you go, the cheaper it will be.

I do love looking at houses and properties though! If I spot something, I'll post it here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck. Rental horse properties are rare, especially in the area where you want to live. They're also exorbitantly expensive. _

Nothing_ in NOVA is 'reasonably priced' as far as I'm concerned! Which is why I live in south central VA now. :wink:

You might try looking in southern Maryland, as opposed to northern Virginia. That area isn't_ too_ expensive, if you're willing to commute.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Herndon - Brick Ranch! Horse Property!

Aldie/Middleburg rental - GORGEOUS GUEST HOME ON HORSE FARM

Oakton - 5BR/5Acre Home in Oakton! *Huge Price Reduction*

Warrenton - Wooded Ranch/8.9 acres+2 horse stable and pasture/We can finance!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ I think I'll be moving down to south central VA!  Bet the traffic is alot better too...

Unless your parents are millionaires, I think it's highly unlikely you will be getting a horse farm with a nice commute to DC. The best you could find would probably have your parents making a two to three hour commute.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ptv, I saw the price on that 5 acre place and almost had a stroke! :shock:

I got 5 acres, almost_ all_ of it in pasture, for *15%* of what they want for that one place! 

The property taxes are also nothing compared to places north. I pay less than $600 a year in taxes for my property. 

As far as traffic, if I have to sit in traffic for more than 5 minutes, it's an extreme rarity. 

I love this area. Yeah, it's a little backwards and the politicians are just as corrupt as those in D.C., but it's beautiful, inexpensive, and livestock friendly.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the links, I will be showing them to Mom as soon as she is back inside.

Yeah I know what you mean about being millionaires, we found the perfect place in 'the meadows' I do believe, and everything there is big $$$(because its right on the track and xc course, litterally), but it was a cute little farm house with beautiful property and a polo barn w/ loft and when we saw that the price was only $1800 a mo. Jaws dropped! Unfortunatly someone snatched it up before us.

The property doesnt have to be set up for horses per se, it just has to be big enough for them. We can work lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Grr. Why can't they have house browsing websites set up like Equine.com? 
I don't know what city I want to live in, and really don't care. I just need someplace within X amount of miles from DC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> ptv, I saw the price on that 5 acre place and almost had a stroke! :shock:
> 
> I got 5 acres, almost_ all_ of it in pasture, for *15%* of what they want for that one place!
> 
> ...



Yikes! I am sooooo envious...and a little depressed that I looked at the price of that place and thought "seems right!" >.< I need to pick a new career and get out of this area!

I'm also depressed because this morning I took the GW parkway for a change, and when I was mere minutes away from my office, I took a wrong turn and ended up having to go through downtown. GRRRR

GrayRay, if you haven't already, look on Virginia Equestrian.com. There's a section in the classified for just horse properties.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont worry, mom can never remember wich GW she needs to be on lol. The roads are so stupid here... If every road is going to be George Washington Something or Other, they atleast need to properly mark them.

No I hadnt looked there yet, Thanks!
I was mostly looking at sites like Rent.com, and all the others on the first google page >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so I spotted an ad on virginiaequestrian.com for a 4 bedroom house on 26 acres w/ a 6 horse stable in Fredericksburg for $2700 a month, Mom and Dad called on it and we are gonna go out and see it when dads not being grumpy, which will be...?. But I will update you guys when we go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

If you guys can drive down to Spotsy, there's a cute place on Brock Rd. It's between Courthouse Rd and Orange Plank Rd. I very rarely drive by, but my friend told me that it has a sign out front "for rent or sale" by the owners (no listing with realtors). I think it has a 3 or 6 stall barn *not quite sure* and a paddock area. My hubby used to make the commute everyday to Alexandria, then on to DC for the bulk of his work, until they moved his office to Woodbridge. If I can get by there, I'll get you the number.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, thank you! I will have to google map it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

You'd even be close to me and Corgi that way  It's nice to have more people to ride with!!!!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. Me and my sisters go on trail rides by oursleves because in the middle of Amish land, noone believes in riding for fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

These are in Falmouth. The commute from there is around an hour... but train station is close by...

FALMOUTH, VA 22405 | House for Sale | #ST6804115 - RealEstate.com

This looks like a house that still needs to be built but it's in a good location. How much land do you need? The further north you go the more expensive it's going tot get...

FREDERICKSBURG, VA 22405 | House for Sale | #ST7218789 - RealEstate.com


not crazy about the red but the yard and the inside are pretty
FREDERICKSBURG, VA 22405 | House for Sale | #ST7474020 - RealEstate.com

That's a couple anyway. If you look towards stafford, that would put you at a 45 minute commute with tons of park-n-rides/van pools/train station etc. Aquia Harbor is a gated community with a stables you could look into....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GreyRay, you also need to be looking at how the land is listed. 

If it doesn't have an ag listing you won't be able to put livestock on it, regardless of the amount of acreage.

If it's in a subdivision, I can tell you right now you won't be able to put horses on it. 

Besides, why would you want to put up fencing on a _rented_ property? You're only increasing the value of it for the owner, not yourself.

Before you and your family get all gung ho about a particular place, you'd better find out what the covenants and restrictions are, as well as whether or not you can put horses on it. _

Never_ trust what a R/E agent tells you concerning livestock; always do your own research.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Land wise, 10+ acres is what we are looking for.
Thanks for the links! My phone is an idiot so I will have to wait untill I can get the computer to see them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> GreyRay, you also need to be looking at how the land is listed.
> 
> If it doesn't have an ag listing you won't be able to put livestock on it, regardless of the amount of acreage.
> 
> ...


I know. We always check the areas zoning before we even call.
We are looking at being here for 9 years atleast so its not like a couple month ordeal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Just in case you guys are wondering this is the one from Virginia Equestrians.com
that Mom called on


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I just thought about this: To clear up any misunderstanding(or misexplanation on my part haha) what I ment by the property not necessarily having to be set up for horses, is that it needs to be zoned ag with enough acreage, but it doesnt have to have purdy wood fences and a big fancy stable. We can repair/replace/install fences, and clean up a barn if need be. And as already said, we will be living there for a long while.

charlicata, I will be waiting to hear back about that property 

I havnt seen my horses in exactly 1 month, 1 week and 1 day, so I am greatful for all the replies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my neighbor had his house for sale for 476. it's on 10 acres w/ a really cute barn. I'll see if it's still for sale....


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool. Where is it at? Do you think he would be willing to rent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so parants went and looked at the house from the virginiaequestrian.com ad, and they say that: The bedrooms are small but 4 bedrooms none the less, all 26 acres are fenced but the fences need some repairs, most of the property is wooded(no biggie), the barn is brand spankin' new & never been used with an unfinished appartment, and it's in a good area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahDaisyD (Oct 15, 2010)

I just left the DC area (Old Town Alexandria) last Spring and moved down to southern mississippi, where I can finally afford to live in a house where I can keep horses  I am thinking your best bet is going to be SOUTH on I-95 -- Prince William, Stafford, or Spotsylvania counties. We used to live down in Fredericksburg, and my husband commuted on the VRE up to Crystal City in Arlington -- commuting on the train is the way to go if at all possible. The 2nd best option would be for them 2 commute together via car and use the HOV lanes, but the train is really the best if it is convenient for their work. The problem with going out west of the city toward ashburn / leesburg / horse country is that there is no train and the traffic is hellaciously horrible. You really have to make the commute thing a priority -- when we lived in Fredericksburg, my husband rode the train, which was awesome; but I worked in Tysons Corner and my commute was 1 1/2 - 2 hours going in and 1 - 1 1/2 hours coming home -- spending 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours driving a car every day really sucked my will to live. 

You should also check out Craigslist -- maybe post an ad there, and maybe put up flyers in the feed & tack stores and let the people who work there know what you are looking for. I found my place down here in Mississippi through a small classified ad in the small local paper that I was able to access online while still up there. 

Good Luck!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, thats the direction we are looking in, Fredericksburg and surrounding areas, it seems are best bet. Dad works night shift, so the traffic isnt like rush hour. And he rides his motorcycle(when its warm enough). Arlington is where we are right now... I forgot what I was gonna say... Anywho, the live stock exchange in(?) Middleburg has the biggest tack store I have ever seen O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Like Charlicata said, we both live down here in the Fredericksburg area. Always looking to meet new horsey people. I work in Culpeper and a lot of people commute to DC from that area. You may want to check out Culpeper and Fauquier Counties. That area is really considered horse country.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, thank you! I have only been here a couple months, dad got his job 5 months ago, so I am always interested in learning where the sorrounding towns/counties ect are 

I finally got the northern Indiana towns and counties memorized and then dad gets a job here, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Mom said they are filling out an applacation for the 26 acre w/ 6 stall barn. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds nice! I hope it works out!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Me too! We wont know until Sunday, because the agent is out with her hubby on their Harley, and wont be back until then. XXCrossesFingersXX

I found my MP3 player, AAAAAAHHHHH! I'm so happy. WOOO, Trapt and Nickelback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I posted something on craigslist saying that I was looking for a 3 bedroom house on acreage. That is how I found the house we are living at now. We are paying the same here as the place we moved from and it was a double wide modular trailer.


----------

